# Huawei Mediapad t3 7



## dorpmuller (Jul 27, 2017)

Hello folks,

Bought a Mediapad T3 7 from Walmart recently. Has anyone found root yet?  I tried all of the Kingroot, etc. APK's so far. Don't waste your time. Tried them all.

If our magicians here can find root, I'd love it!

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## Derduden (Aug 3, 2017)

Got the same request. Tried KingRoot and iRoot, cause you never know 
I'd imagine it's coming one day or another. Tablet isn't that old yet.


----------



## -n0cturne- (Aug 15, 2017)

Just a matter of somebody compiling twrp for it, I'd imagine..


----------



## mbates14 (Aug 15, 2017)

I would love to know if any progress has been made. I need TWRP and an AOSP ROM. I love the devices look and feel, and its bluetooth operability. but absolutely DESPISE the UI and how it operates.


----------



## someguy503 (Aug 18, 2017)

+1. Decent little tab but no built-in ext4 format for external SD, hoping for root. Getting it to run on stock android would be neat, too.


----------



## dorpmuller (Aug 27, 2017)

I tried the online root solutions-none of them work. Just tried Kingroot today and no good.


----------



## Mercer99 (Sep 6, 2017)

Same here I got a new huawei t3 10" great tablet by the way but no way I can root it.. I've tried all the Internet suggested ways and nothing seem to work at all but I manage to get the Device ID typing a code in the dialer.


----------



## buddimanv (Sep 27, 2017)

Mercer99 said:


> Same here I got a new huawei t3 10" great tablet by the way but no way I can root it.. I've tried all the Internet suggested ways and nothing seem to work at all but I manage to get the Device ID typing a code in the dialer.

Click to collapse



hi, are you able to make calls on your T3 10? If yes, can you let me know your firmware details, thanks


----------



## Mercer99 (Sep 29, 2017)

buddimanv said:


> hi, are you able to make calls on your T3 10? If yes, can you let me know your firmware details, thanks

Click to collapse



Hi there, about that yes I can make phone calls with it I bought the Model with the 4G option (there is 3 models from the same Huawei tablet one of them is WiFi only and the other two can make phone calls) also I managed to unlocked the bootloader by using the device ID I got earlier and Huawei website.
 mine is AGS-L09 model


----------



## buddimanv (Sep 29, 2017)

Thanks Mercer99, appreciate it (for your device security, can you remove the image as this has your IMEI)- we have the same model, but different firmware. 

*AGS-L09C199B002* is “Saudi Arabia Oman Kenya Cameroon Jordan Qatar Ghana Android 7.0 EMUI 5.1” region. 

*AGS-L09C127B031* is “Greece Hungary United Kingdom Nonspecific Android 7.0_EMUI” . The dialer/calling function is disabled on this firmware - confirmed on Vodafone and EE network. 

Is there any way you can extract the OEMINFO from your device and share it with us. This should enable me to debrand the phone if I can find your firmware (downloaded EUROPEAN version with Firmware finder already – so really need an European OEMINFO). 

My phone is still locked to Vodafone so I am not sure whether I can flash the firmware or even need root to flash a different OEMINFO (bootloader is unlocked already).


----------



## Mercer99 (Sep 29, 2017)

Sorry buddimanv I would love to help but I don't know how


----------



## buddimanv (Sep 29, 2017)

*OEMinfo*

Last time I did was with P9 Lite - changing from EE to European firmware using a tool (I think SRK Tool or “VNS-L21/22/23/31 [EU] Toolkit [0.0.0.12] All-in-One”) but it was rooted - seems like root is needed before anything.  I think the process would be to change the firmware on tablet as well.....

I was hoping as bootloader is unlocked, we can retrieve OEMINFO from fastboot or something and debrand….would be good if anyone can clarify.


----------



## buddimanv (Sep 29, 2017)

*Possible Root Solution*

Anyone prepared to test rooting method below?
How to install Magisk with ADB 



> How to install Magisk with ADB
> Does not require the availability of custom recovery and root-access
> 1. Delete all other types of root-access and restore the partition image of the boot partition
> 2. Download Magisk v13.6 or later and download / unzip from the firmware partition image of the boot partition
> ...

Click to collapse




or follow original post



> Via Magisk Manager (Only support v14.0+):
> 
> This method does not need root, and also does not require a custom recovery.
> However, you MUST have a stock boot image dump beforehand, and also be able to flash the patched boot image, either through fastboot/download mode or ODIN
> ...

Click to collapse



Bootloader can be unlocked easily of course (code is given immediately) - here

I am tempted but trying to control myself as I don't have a copy of my existing firmware to revert back via dload method if something goes wrong. However, AGS-L09C199B003 firmware is available, so if it fails, I believe you can always go back to stock. I have a feeling this will work.


----------



## buddimanv (Oct 1, 2017)

Took a risk and its rooted now - Magisk v14.0 installed fine and seems to be working (need to test further). Also, Vodafone unlocked the device now for me 

Challenge now is to debrand so as to enable functions which has been disabled by Vodafone (namely calling). 

Would appreciate if anyone can help - need OEMINFO from another region so as to change the firmware, especially European one or even other UK network who does not disable calling.


----------



## buddimanv (Oct 3, 2017)

Could not contain myself…. In my quest to debrand so I can have a dialer/phone calling function, downloaded a firmware (either from FF Team or on the internet), tried flashing system.img file to see if it installs the dialer as it would not install extracted ones and it did not work. So tested with the boot.img and it did work *but phone kept rebooting to eRecovery.*

Restoring from TWRP (incomplete/untested) backup did not work. Can’t install any other regional firmware because of OEMINFO. eRecovery can’t find any firmware. The only thing – TWRP/Stock Recovery, eRecovery or bootloader!

Chatted with Huawei support and they won’t give me a link to download the firmware – want me to send for repair, which I don’t really want to – too much hassle and they may end up blaming me anyway….lol He agreed to upload one to their website if he can find one.

I would appreciate if anyone can give me an OEMINFO or link to EUROPEAN firmware with a dialer….. I think European one is AGS-L09C127B031CUSTC127D002 – would appreciate if anyone can share the file with me.


----------



## dorpmuller (Oct 7, 2017)

Mercer99 said:


> Hi there, about that yes I can make phone calls with it I bought the Model with the 4G option (there is 3 models from the same Huawei tablet one of them is WiFi only and the other two can make phone calls) also I managed to unlocked the bootloader by using the device ID I got earlier and Huawei website.
> mine is AGS-L09 model

Click to collapse



More details and links for the bootloader please, I really need a tutorial-thanks.


----------



## dorpmuller (Oct 8, 2017)

dorpmuller said:


> More details and links for the bootloader please, I really need a tutorial-thanks.

Click to collapse



What a buncha bullshit the huawei site is. I got there and when I go to type the product id# in it brings up a calculator dialog with digits I don't even have on the calc. 

Done with huawei. All night effing with this is enough. Won't deal with bizarre companies. I'll stick with my samsungs.

I tried... thanks for all of your responses.

Rich


----------



## Xpiatio (Oct 20, 2017)

dorpmuller said:


> What a buncha bullshit the huawei site is. I got there and when I go to type the product id# in it brings up a calculator dialog with digits I don't even have on the calc.
> 
> Done with huawei. All night effing with this is enough. Won't deal with bizarre companies. I'll stick with my samsungs.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got stuck on the calculator part too.  I didn't see the parenthesis buttons.  But I turn the tablet on its sit.  the view turned horizontal and i was able to see more buttons available.  Horrible design for the calculator app.


----------



## NightTrovador (Nov 8, 2017)

Hi guys, can someone finally root this Tablet? I would also like to install TWRP to install an AOSP ROM.
Thank you!


----------



## parabool (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi. 
Did anyone succeed unlock Mediapad T3 7 bootloader ?
I have model BG2-W09 wifi only (European version). I have problem get product id 
which is necessary part for bootloader unlock on Huawei site. Stucked to the calculator thing,
when i'll enter ()()1357946()()= on the calculator - i will get ERROR.
Contacted with the Huawei customer service for the help and got not nice answer:

_We are unable to send boot loader code via email and can only be obtained through our website.                                                                                                                           
If you would want to unlock your phone, you should meet the following conditions:
1.Please register your Huawei ID in our official website on your phone.
2.Log in and logout your Huawei ID continuously for 14 days.
3.Each Huawei ID should not apply for the unlock code more than fifth time within 6 months._

Early people informed that email support works fast, but seems now the Huawei tightened terms.
Now i can expect 2 weeks everyday login to meet the requirements.
Some comments about tablet, maybe following helps someone.
One strange thing i've noticed with the tablet, it's not so easy bring up fastboot / recovery menu.
Pressing volume down + power brings up Chinese language test menu (8 options), nowhere to go with that,
pressing volume up + power brings up dialog with 3 options, "Reboot system now" or "Wipe data / factory reset" or "Wipe cache partition". Pressing by same all 3 buttons, volume up + volume down + power brings
up message that update not succeeded, update file not found on sd card.  Also if you press only volume down and connect micro usb cable, it brings you to the Chinese test menu again. Also weird why European version tablet has at all Chinese test menu ?
I have triple boot desktop computer and i've downloaded 3 latest adb and fastboot platform-tools packages, for windows (using 10), mac and linux. With windows, using cmd i can start adb session, query device, 
seems like everything works, when i'll try:
"adb reboot bootloader",  device just reboots back to the main. Tried the same with the Ubuntu, same thing, adb helps finds the device, but when trying: "adb reboot bootloader" device just reboots into normal, not going into fastboot/rescue mode.
The thing is different with the mac (OSX 10.12), when i'll type to the terminal:
"adb reboot bootloader" the device rebooting into the fastboot mode.... and the terminal not responding any further, example  when quering: "fastboot devices",
but having already fastboot mode activated on tablet and when rebooting desktop into windows 10 or ubuntu, i'm able using fastboot, tablet responds to the: "fastboot devices" or  "fastboot oem get-bootinfo", even "fastboot oem unlock" responds informing about not valid key...
So far i'm able to put tablet into fastboot mode only using mac. Hope that's useful info for someone struggling
with same problems.
Unfortunately bootloader is still locked, problem finding product id, Huawei also did not help.
Huawei product id generator did not recognise Mediapad T3 versions.
Any ideas how to find product id or maybe someone can share the unlock code ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dorpmuller (Jul 27, 2017)

Hello folks,

Bought a Mediapad T3 7 from Walmart recently. Has anyone found root yet?  I tried all of the Kingroot, etc. APK's so far. Don't waste your time. Tried them all.

If our magicians here can find root, I'd love it!

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## buddimanv (Nov 13, 2017)

parabool said:


> Hi.
> Did anyone succeed unlock Mediapad T3 7 bootloader ?
> I have model BG2-W09 wifi only (European version). I have problem get product id
> which is necessary part for bootloader unlock on Huawei site. Stucked to the calculator thing,
> ...

Click to collapse



see here - just install dialer, give permissions and you will get the product ID.


----------



## juesgu (Nov 22, 2017)

*T3 7 bootloader unlocked*



buddimanv said:


> see here - just install dialer, give permissions and you will get the product ID.

Click to collapse



Hi guys,
I managed to unlock bootloader for BG2-W09, huawei sent to me. First time i tried (3 days ago) there was no way so i wrote them an e-mail. They replied i had to login 14 days wit my huawei id etc... but i tried yesterday and the sent the code inmediatelly. 

Regarding getting ID with calculator it worked fine...first it appeared an ERROR mssg, but few seconds later the ID number apppeared, so my l3 7 has bootloader unlocked now, but I still need root... magisk way stock boot.img is required but i wasn´t able to obtain it..maybe someone here can help.

Hope this could help, thnx


----------



## -Hope- (Nov 22, 2017)

juesgu said:


> Hi guys,
> I managed to unlock bootloader for BG2-W09, huawei sent to me. First time i tried (3 days ago) there was no way so i wrote them an e-mail. They replied i had to login 14 days wit my huawei id etc... but i tried yesterday and the sent the code inmediatelly.
> 
> Regarding getting ID with calculator it worked fine...first it appeared an ERROR mssg, but few seconds later the ID number apppeared, so my l3 7 has bootloader unlocked now, but I still need root... magisk way stock boot.img is required but i wasn´t able to obtain it..maybe someone here can help.
> ...

Click to collapse



the magisk app now can patch your boot.img so you can flash it through fastboot.


----------



## juesgu (Nov 22, 2017)

-Hope- said:


> the magisk app now can patch your boot.img so you can flash it through fastboot.

Click to collapse



Yes I know but how can i get my boot.img? Will magisk app detect it? That´s the problem i´m having.  Maybe the answer is obvious..but I´m a newcomer ...


----------



## -Hope- (Nov 22, 2017)

juesgu said:


> Yes I know but how can i get my boot.img? Will magisk app detect it? That´s the problem i´m having. Maybe the answer is obvious..but I´m a newcomer ...

Click to collapse



This option will grant you a patchwd IMG (find it in settings)


----------



## buddimanv (Nov 27, 2017)

juesgu said:


> Yes I know but how can i get my boot.img? Will magisk app detect it? That´s the problem i´m having.  Maybe the answer is obvious..but I´m a newcomer ...

Click to collapse



As per my message, easiest way would be source your firmware (service one) and do it. Check here http://combinefile.com/home/browse/category/id/13/Huawei_Firmware 

If not available, email them and they may upload it for you.


----------



## GartimusPrime (Dec 9, 2017)

I really like this little tablet, got it at Walmart for 79 bucks. I tried unlocking the bootloader but was unsuccessful. Got errors. I emailed them and they told me that they could not help me with unlocking it


----------



## pastorbob62 (Dec 18, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> I really like this little tablet, got it at Walmart for 79 bucks. I tried unlocking the bootloader but was unsuccessful. Got errors. I emailed them and they told me that they could not help me with unlocking it

Click to collapse



How did you get the unlock code?
I have the same device and I cannot find any way on their site to get the code.


----------



## -Hope- (Dec 18, 2017)

pastorbob62 said:


> How did you get the unlock code?
> I have the same device and I cannot find any way on their site to get the code.

Click to collapse



You must contact them directly through email


----------



## GartimusPrime (Dec 18, 2017)

pastorbob62 said:


> How did you get the unlock code?
> I have the same device and I cannot find any way on their site to get the code.

Click to collapse



I didn't get it at all. I contacted them via email and they told me they don't help with bootloaders.
I was able to "uninstall MANY apps using the method at this xda website.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.xd...arrier-oem-bloatware-without-root-access/amp/


----------



## -Hope- (Dec 19, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> I didn't get it at all. I contacted them via email and they told me they don't help with bootloaders.
> I was able to "uninstall MANY apps using the method at this xda website.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.xd...arrier-oem-bloatware-without-root-access/amp/

Click to collapse



Are you sure?
Try to recontact them


----------



## GartimusPrime (Dec 19, 2017)

-Hope- said:


> Are you sure?
> Try to recontact them

Click to collapse



This was my response
Attached was a PDF saying they don't help with bootloaders


----------



## -Hope- (Dec 19, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> This was my response
> Attached was a PDF saying they don't help with bootloaders

Click to collapse



But they say in the unlock page that if anything went wrong contact them

Did you use the link used in the bootloader page?


----------



## GartimusPrime (Dec 19, 2017)

-Hope- said:


> But they say in the unlock page that if anything went wrong contact them
> 
> Did you use the link used in the bootloader page?

Click to collapse



That's the link I clicked


----------



## -Hope- (Dec 20, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> That's the link I clicked

Click to collapse



No i don't own the device but many used the link to unlock 
Huawei always unlocking bootloaders 
else why is the unlocking page is there 
I own a Huawei GX8 unlocked and flashed with custom Rom


----------



## demonassa (Jan 9, 2018)

-Hope- said:


> No i don't own the device but many used the link to unlock
> Huawei always unlocking bootloaders
> else why is the unlocking page is there
> I own a Huawei GX8 unlocked and flashed with custom Rom

Click to collapse



Think the issue is specifically with the MediaPad T3.  I've just entered all details correctly into Huawei's unlock screen (including calculator code) and I get "Please make sure the information you entered is correct."


----------



## GartimusPrime (Jan 23, 2018)

Finally got a hold of someone on the US side and they said they don't offer codes for the American variant.


----------



## ilnanny (Feb 12, 2018)

buddimanv said:


> see here - just install dialer, give permissions and you will get the product ID.

Click to collapse



look here :

https://dottech.org/138826/how-to-r...ith-cydia-impactor-guide/#VGtYkVhByQcFAdKj.99

In the past, I rooted a huawey smartphone, using Gnu-Linux.
It probably works for this little tablet too.


----------



## Osmodiar (Feb 17, 2018)

juesgu said:


> Hi guys,
> I managed to unlock bootloader for BG2-W09, huawei sent to me. First time i tried (3 days ago) there was no way so i wrote them an e-mail. They replied i had to login 14 days wit my huawei id etc... but i tried yesterday and the sent the code inmediatelly.
> 
> Regarding getting ID with calculator it worked fine...first it appeared an ERROR mssg, but few seconds later the ID number apppeared, so my l3 7 has bootloader unlocked now, but I still need root... magisk way stock boot.img is required but i wasn´t able to obtain it..maybe someone here can help.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, I have the same BG2-W09 wifi only tablet. I'm still unable to unlock the bootloader, in fact support answered that bootloader can't be unlocked for this device (I know it's bullshit).
With calculator got the code, registered to site, filled the form with the correct data, but it didn't work for me. 

Did you use chinese site? There is a post saying english version isn't working.

Thanks

Matias


----------



## movelbit (Mar 10, 2018)

Anyone unlocked BG2 Model?

Everything is correct in huawei calculator page, but it just does not generate code.

Thanks.


----------



## dorpmuller (Jul 27, 2017)

Hello folks,

Bought a Mediapad T3 7 from Walmart recently. Has anyone found root yet?  I tried all of the Kingroot, etc. APK's so far. Don't waste your time. Tried them all.

If our magicians here can find root, I'd love it!

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## dorpmuller (Apr 18, 2018)

Any updates on this? I'd love to have this baby tablet usable.


----------



## Kilian7 (Jun 3, 2018)

I managed to unlock the bootloader, but have no success in rooting. Using magisk option to patch boot.img always ends up in a patched_boot
img that's file size is just 7, 45 KB. I don't know what I'm doing wrong, maybs someone can help.


----------



## tek3195 (Jun 5, 2018)

Kilian7 said:


> I managed to unlock the bootloader, but have no success in rooting. Using magisk option to patch boot.img always ends up in a patched_boot
> img that's file size is just 7, 45 KB. I don't know what I'm doing wrong, maybs someone can help.

Click to collapse



Try going to Magisk archives and use 14.0 when the install toast pops up select release notes and you will be able to find it. flash the patched_boot.img from 14.0 then upgrade through Magisk manager to 16.4 Beta. 16.0stable doesn't work on mine. you have to select beta in settings then dowload zip only. When downloaded go to Modules (it will be empty) and hit the yellow plus sign and navigate to your Magisk Manager folder. Select the 16.4 .img file and watch it go.  you have root access and the manager to control superuser permissions but modules fail. 95% of root apps I have tried work and you can also install Xposed from this point with Unity Xposed Installer flashed through Magisk Mgr. Been using it this way since 13.1, nowhere close to perfect but alot better than what we had to start with. Make sure to have UPDATE.APP in dload folder on sdcard. You need to get the one for BG2-W09C128B023(988MB top or bottom doesn't matter) from F.F. app and just use direct download(no proxy). Good Luck.

---------- Post added at 09:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 AM ----------




movelbit said:


> Anyone unlocked BG2 Model?
> 
> Everything is correct in huawei calculator page, but it just does not generate code.
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



As much as I dislike saying this, use UC browser and go to >settings>browsing settings>website preferences(UA)>others and select desktop. That's what I remember from over a year ago but at that time it was the ONLY way it would work.


----------



## Kilian07 (Jun 6, 2018)

Thank you for your reply.
Unfortunately, I'm not really able to get Magisk Manager 14.0. If I install the corresponding .apk (e.g. 5.3 or 5.6.3)  the app only offers updating to the newest version instead of showing an option to install / patch the boot.img.

Please explain a way more detailed how to achieve v14.0.


----------



## tek3195 (Jun 6, 2018)

Kilian07 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> Unfortunately, I'm not really able to get Magisk Manager 14.0. If I install the corresponding .apk (e.g. 5.3 or 5.6.3) the app only offers updating to the newest version instead of showing an option to install / patch the boot.img.
> 
> Please explain a way more detailed how to achieve v14.0.

Click to collapse



You're in luck in a round about way. Turns out the Xposed is not a great idea just yet. I only got it on there 3 or 4 days ago and not sure how to describe it now other than so buggy that it's not worth the aggravation trying to figure it out. **** just don't work. So  I will be starting it all over again today and will let you know once it's fresh in my head. It will be a little while as I'm in the middle of swapping OS's on my PC SO I'm without platform tools temporarily. But I'll help you get it.


   Cool, turns out easier than ever. I wiped the tablet clean. Flashed SYSTEM, RECOVERY, and BOOT .img files  then ran UPDATE.APP  from sd card effectively locking boot loader and starting as factory fresh as I could. EASY!!! Wait for it...  Beta. That's our new answer. Latest Magisk Manager, "no thanks" at the install toast. Go to settings and select Update Channel, hit Beta. Exit settings and hit install. Hit install again on pop-up for installing Magisk-v16.4(1642).zip. Select Patch Boot Image File. Navigate to your stock boot.img  and watch the Manager work it's Magisk. We are still at a disadvantage not having custom recovery to be able to flash from and to specific partitions. But root apps work and Magisk Manager  handles permissions so it's not all that bad. F.Y.I. Flashify and Rashr depend on custom recovery to flash anything. Flashfire Pro is awesome on my Galaxy Grand Prime but has left me with numerous softbricks on both of my T3 7's. Chainfire knew what he was talking about when he put the Huawei warning front and center. Last thing I can think of is if you experiment with Xposed  don't let it reboot from module page, instead go back to framework page reboot to recovery. Then reboot system from stock recovery without wiping dalvik cache. Some modules won't activate if you wipe it. We need to lobby TopJonWu to build the Manager capable of flashing .zip and/or .img files that aren't of the Magisk Module flavor. We cannot be the only ones using Magisk for root access without recovery. But, with all the work that he does I don't see that happening. Have fun with it. Any problems, let me know, any better outcome, Please let me know.

I forgot to mention you were right about patched_boot.img. 16.0 produces an .img of 7.45KB  16.4 SHOULD give you one 10.89MiB


----------



## Kilian07 (Jun 11, 2018)

Thank you for your detailed help!

Now I managed to root it by following your instructions. Finally I could debloat it and get rid of all that google junk.

For me as a newbie it was a quite challenging task, but it was worth it.


----------



## Haeken (Jun 20, 2018)

Hi.
I might be stupid but, i got the 
Magisk 16.4 installed on my tablet, but i dont get it to make me an boot.img file? 

Or how do i get the boot.img file? 

Would be awesome if someone who knew could help

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dorpmuller (Jun 20, 2018)

Same here... call me dense, but where do I get the boot. img file? 
Still not quite getting this... could someone do step by step instructions? 
1) do this
2) do that
and so on. 

Thanks, 

Rich



Haeken said:


> Hi.
> I might be stupid but, i got the
> Magisk 16.4 installed on my tablet, but i dont get it to make me an boot.img file?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## dorpmuller (Jun 20, 2018)

tek3195 said:


> Flashed SYSTEM, RECOVERY, and BOOT .img files  then ran UPDATE.APP  <snip>

Click to collapse



But *where* do we get these files? Need much more detailed instructions and sources.


----------



## tek3195 (Jun 24, 2018)

I will try to help as best as I can. Bear in mind that I am new to this myself(about a year and a half ago an apple was a piece of fruit and an android was something from a space movie). I'm an old dog trying to learn new tricks. Limited knowledge, less experience and no typing skills. I'll not write a guide as I'm not qualified to instruct anyone on anything of this nature. I will try to write out what I did and maybe you will learn my eperience.      

First downloaded firmware finders app from play store. Searched for BG2-W09C128B023 and downloaded the one that was 988mb.  I then used Mixplorer to open the update.zip and copied UPDATE.APP to dload folder     
  on external sd card. Then I downloaded UPDATE.APP Extractor by Worstenbrood from Xda. I copied same UPDATE.APP from dload folder to a folder on PC for extracting. I still dont have a full understanding of the whole .img file thing yet. But, I used the first BOOT.img I seen (which is stripped of its headers) as well as the recovery.img and system .img . I moved those to my adb folder. I used minimal adb and fastboot with system wide installation and mine is labled C:\adb. I actually placed those 3 files there for future use. Copied BOOT.img back to tablet and placed it where I would remember it which was in my Magisk Manager folder. When prompted for boot.img I navigated to MagiskManager folder and selected BOOT.img. After Magisk patched the BOOT.img I copied the patched_boot.img file to my adb folder on PC. I used fastboot to flash patched_boot.img and rebooted. Once tablet rebooted I opened Magisk and found that wonderful green checkmark saying installed. It took a lot of reading and a lot of trial and error on my part just to get to where I could figure this out. I've done A LOT since then so I tried to leave out confusing and unneeded info for first time Magisk installation. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## dorpmuller (Jun 25, 2018)

tek3195 said:


> I will try to help as best as I can. .../QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for putting this up! I did figure out how to do this, finally. Now have a rooted baby tablet which for a 1gb ram unit, works great. Very much appreciated.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## JakeOcn (Jul 21, 2018)

Anyone has had any luck rooting the bg2-u03 (3g model) version, everything I have find is either for the 4g or wifi only


----------



## Okom1 (Aug 6, 2018)

dorpmuller said:


> tek3195 said:
> 
> 
> > I will try to help as best as I can. .../QUOTE]
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Ekhimosis (Aug 7, 2018)

JakeOcn said:


> Anyone has had any luck rooting the bg2-u03 (3g model) version, everything I have find is either for the 4g or wifi only

Click to collapse



I was wondering the same exact thing. Anyone here still working on this?


----------



## cassio299 (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi I have the BG2-W09 too but I can't figure a way to unlock the bootloader How did you do it. ??
I read that Huawei doesn't give a passcode anymore is there another way??



Okom1 said:


> dorpmuller said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I have a Huawei Mediapad T3 7, the model is BG2-W09 and I'm trying to root. (bootloader is unlocked, no custom recovery)
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## nxtJxnas (Aug 10, 2018)

Okom1 said:


> dorpmuller said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I have a Huawei Mediapad T3 7, the model is BG2-W09 and I'm trying to root. (bootloader is unlocked, no custom recovery)
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## nxtJxnas (Aug 11, 2018)

So, I found that: https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/twrpbuilder-t3744253


----------



## lsr992 (Oct 3, 2018)

*partial working twrp*

This is a TWRP I put together that somethings work and somethings don't. installing SU-update does!! so root away everyone

https://mega.nz/#!YmpgFYRR!CLvcxwdXHo5tDtNH9bC8v-VzC5s43HFXfRyBhCYhn6M
Please don't blame me if it bricks your device. IUt works fine on mine, but somethings don't work right on my friends. maybe someone can figure out what I didn't finish. It shows ur device as a Lenovo Tab A if u use certain programs.


----------



## tek3195 (Oct 5, 2018)

lsr992 said:


> This is a TWRP I put together that somethings work and somethings don't. installing SU-update does!! so root away everyone
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!YmpgFYRR!CLvcxwdXHo5tDtNH9bC8v-VzC5s43HFXfRyBhCYhn6M
> Please don't blame me if it bricks your device. IUt works fine on mine, but somethings don't work right on my friends. maybe someone can figure out what I didn't finish. It shows ur device as a Lenovo Tab A if u use certain programs.

Click to collapse



Not close to working. I took it apart and looked at it breifly. You need to edit default.prop and twrp.fstab. Both of them are still Lenovo Tab.


----------



## avadoweb (Oct 6, 2018)

Hello,
Please explain one more time step by step how did you rooted your tablet. It is very important for me root it in the next 2 days and I'm missing something.




dorpmuller said:


> tek3195 said:
> 
> 
> > I will try to help as best as I can. .../QUOTE]
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## dorpmuller (Jul 27, 2017)

Hello folks,

Bought a Mediapad T3 7 from Walmart recently. Has anyone found root yet?  I tried all of the Kingroot, etc. APK's so far. Don't waste your time. Tried them all.

If our magicians here can find root, I'd love it!

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## jamesosw (Oct 8, 2018)

I manage to grab all of the necessary images and ADB files, but when reaching the fastboot mode on attempting to flash the BOOT.img, hit into this error: Writing 'recovery' FAILED (remote: 'Command now allowed').

Any ideas?


----------



## Isrgish (Oct 23, 2018)

Would anyone know where I can get an unlock code for a BG2-W09 model?

Thank You,


----------



## Okom1 (Oct 23, 2018)

Isrgish said:


> Would anyone know where I can get an unlock code for a BG2-W09 model?
> 
> Thank You,

Click to collapse



Huawei stopped giving out bootloader unlock codes on devices that were put out to market on 24th of May 2018 OR on 22th of July for devices put out to market before 24th of May 2018. So if you didn't get a bootloader unlock code before the date, then there is no way atleast that I know of to root your Huawei device. Sorry.


----------



## jamesosw (Dec 9, 2018)

Okom1 said:


> Huawei stopped giving out bootloader unlock codes on devices that were put out to market on 24th of May 2018 OR on 22th of July for devices put out to market before 24th of May 2018. So if you didn't get a bootloader unlock code before the date, then there is no way atleast that I know of to root your Huawei device. Sorry.

Click to collapse



Does it mean that we can do anything without the bootloader?


----------



## Okom1 (Dec 9, 2018)

jamesosw said:


> Does it mean that we can do anything without the bootloader?

Click to collapse



Yes, you can't root any Huawei device without a unlocked bootloader.


----------



## Isrgish (Dec 10, 2018)

Does anyone have the official ROM for this device? If yes do you have an Auth. File . If I have that file I can root the device with SP Flash Tool and Magisk.


----------



## Okom1 (Dec 11, 2018)

Isrgish said:


> Does anyone have the official ROM for this device? If yes do you have an Auth. File . If I have that file I can root the device with SP Flash Tool and Magisk.

Click to collapse



I have a rooted Huawei MediaPad T3 7 model BG2-W09 with unlocked bootloader (rooted by downloading a flashed boot from the google drive link in this thread)

Where can I find this Auth file if I can obtain it from somewhere in my device so I could help you?


----------



## kimo9hero (Dec 11, 2018)

Okom1 said:


> I have a rooted Huawei MediaPad T3 7 model BG2-W09 with unlocked bootloader (rooted by downloading a flashed boot from the google drive link in this thread)
> 
> Where can I find this Auth file if I can obtain it from somewhere in my device so I could help you?

Click to collapse



I have this model too, how did u managed to root it?


----------



## Okom1 (Dec 11, 2018)

kimo9hero said:


> I have this model too, how did u managed to root it?

Click to collapse



I unlocked bootloader (which is not possible anymore), downloaded a flashed boot.img from a google drive link in this thread and got my tablet rooted.

If you are just now thinking about rooting your BG9-W02 then you're too late, because you can't get a unlocked bootloader anymore.

I suggest reading the thread before posting.


----------



## Isrgish (Dec 11, 2018)

Okom1 said:


> I have a rooted Huawei MediaPad T3 7 model BG2-W09 with unlocked bootloader (rooted by downloading a flashed boot from the google drive link in this thread)
> 
> Where can I find this Auth file if I can obtain it from somewhere in my device so I could help you?

Click to collapse



As far as I know you can only get it from the official ROM release (If the manuf. supplies it).


----------



## Okom1 (Jan 22, 2019)

*Weird multi-touch issue with Sixaxis Controller app*

I am trying to control my tablet screen with a geniune PS3 controller with bluetooth using an app called "Sixaxis Controller". I have made a custom profile in the Sixaxis Controller app to match the on-screen controls of my quadcopter drone controlling app (Breeze Cam). I have two mobile devices (Huawei MediaPad T3 7, Samsung Galaxy J3 (2017)), which both are rooted. I have created two different profiles on the Sixaxis Controller app, one for each of my devices to match the drone app controls (because different resolution screens).

The profile works fine on my Galaxy J3, but on my Huawei MediaPad it pulls the first emulated button-press towards the next button-press if I'm trying to press two or more buttons at the same time. I have tested with a multi-touch test app that the tablet can understand a maximum of 5 multi-touches at the same time and work, but when I try to control the screen in that same multi-touch test app with my PS3 controller, it again drags the first button towards the set place of the second button.

Here is a video detailing my issue: https://youtu.be/Ea_5BRVkKpc

The description of the video has some info about the apps and devices.

Thank you for the help!


----------



## tek3195 (Feb 13, 2019)

*Recovery that works*

Here is a TWRP that I pieced together using Hovatek's twrp auto porter, Hovatek philz touch auto porter and AIK by @osm0sis. I say pieced together rather than ported because to I used pieces of stock recovery, several outputs from different versions of Hovatek's porting tools and @Huckleberrypie initial release twrp.img. It shows one error 'E:Unable to load '/twres/languages/en-US.xml' but I can't see where it is causing any problems so I left that part alone. Gave up on USB-OTG, I couldn't get it working after about 20 tries at editing I said the hell with it. Other than that everything works and I included /CUST and /OEM_INFO partitions in backup options. If you want to try it but aren't sure just boot it first instead of flashing. You can do that by "fastboot boot xxx-twrp.img" (xxx being whatever you change the name to). https://drive.google.com/file/d/1YnIS_L8fjxRaK2bKY1wVr66wAlgDvLCV/view?usp=sharing

here is a smaller one from AIK output. the first was on I had used dd to copy from device. https://drive.google.com/file/d/1JQiX5_Y35zUDi4DfZ-0ulZuSVpcMPify/view?usp=sharing


----------



## kos25k (Mar 29, 2019)

hello.please help me.i cant enter with any way in stock recovery to hard reset my tablet,because i forgot my pin password.any idea???


----------



## tek3195 (Mar 29, 2019)

kos25k said:


> hello.please help me.i cant enter with any way in stock recovery to hard reset my tablet,because i forgot my pin password.any idea???

Click to collapse



look at "how to bypass frp lock" on youtube, there are tons videos. Just find one that works for you.


----------



## kos25k (Mar 30, 2019)

tek3195 said:


> look at "how to bypass frp lock" on youtube, there are tons videos. Just find one that works for you.

Click to collapse



thanks!I actually found a video that worked!talkback did the trick [emoji6]

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G955F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## wisc17 (Apr 20, 2019)

Hello,

I try to install Magisk via boot image on my MediaPad T3 7  ( Model: BG2-U01 ) but something is wrong.
i would also try the twrp but cant find it for my model.

What i did:
- succesfuly unlocked the bootloader with help of that one special guy...
- installed the current Magisk Manager ( v7.1.1 ) 
- downloaded the update.zip for exactly my model, extracted the "BOOT.img" and put it on the phone storage
- patched the boot.img with Magisk ( v18.1 ) and transfered the "patched_boot.img" back to my PC
- boot the device into fastboot mode 

when i try to flash the original BOOT.img everything is fine.
device works - and all ok

```
>fastboot flash boot BOOT.img
target didn't report max-download-size
sending 'boot' (21681 KB)...
OKAY [  1.053s]
writing 'boot'...
OKAY [  0.847s]
finished. total time: 1.905s
```

*but here is the problem:*
when i try to flash the "patched_boot.img" i get this error

```
> fastboot flash boot patched_boot.img
target didn't report max-download-size
sending 'boot' (21890 KB)...
OKAY [  1.000s]
writing 'boot'...
FAILED (remote: image is not a boot image)
finished. total time: 1.101s
```

i even tried all possible variations of Magisk options (force encryption; dm-verity)
always same error


----------



## tek3195 (Apr 26, 2019)

wisc17 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I try to install Magisk via boot image on my MediaPad T3 7 ( Model: BG2-U01 ) but something is wrong.
> i would also try the twrp but cant find it for my model.
> ...

Click to collapse




Try booting your patched .img instead of flashing.  Use  fastboot boot patched_boot.img   I don't know that will work but if it boots from it you'll know if it is the boot.img or tablet security causing the issue. That may give you a better idea of where to look. Also search Magisk threads to see if anyone else has reported same problem. If not, then post in there. Surely someone will know the answer. There are some peoplein there that are really good with all kinds of boot.img ****ery. Good luck.


----------



## wisc17 (Apr 27, 2019)

tek3195 said:


> Try booting your patched .img instead of flashing..

Click to collapse



thanks for your advice .. thats the result with all magisk boot images:


```
minimal_adb_fastboot_1.4.3_portable>fastboot boot patched_boot.img
downloading 'boot.img'...
OKAY [  0.926s]
booting...
FAILED (remote: bad boot image header)
finished. total time: 0.926s
```

sadly google wasnt very helpfull with that error

what confuses me is that the extracted original boot.img which flashes without an error produces the same error message.. ?_?

```
minimal_adb_fastboot_1.4.3_portable>fastboot boot BOOT.img
creating boot image...
creating boot image - 22204416 bytes
downloading 'boot.img'...
OKAY [  0.923s]
booting...
FAILED (remote: bad boot image header)
finished. total time: 0.930s
```


----------



## tek3195 (Apr 29, 2019)

wisc17 said:


> thanks for your advice .. thats the result with all magisk boot images:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you check in the Magisk threads to see if anyone else had experienced the same problem? Also I'm not absolutely sure we can boot the boot.img with fastboot, it was a just a thought but I knew it wouldn't hurt it. With those errors off the top of my head I would say look at some of @osm0sis (he's the one behind AIK and a ton of awesome stuff) work and see if you find anything. If not then post a question in one of his appropriate threads. I would think he has to know. Wish I could help more but right now my t3_7 is literally in pieces in my lap trying to find test points to short bootrom to recover from a bad brick. And in saying that another thought comes to mind. Check the fire hd8 & hd10 threads. I just used mtk-su from @diplomatic not long ago on a fire tab and it works on a lot of mtk chipsets. Defineately worth checking on.

---------- Post added at 05:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 PM ----------

I just looked and seen where @diplomatic said it would never work on our chipset.


----------



## osm0sis (Apr 29, 2019)

Oh hey. 

It's "creating a boot.img" as though you're only supplying an Image.gz or something. It happening with the untouched partition dump suggests it might more be a problem with `fastboot boot` on this device.


----------



## dorpmuller (Jul 27, 2017)

Hello folks,

Bought a Mediapad T3 7 from Walmart recently. Has anyone found root yet?  I tried all of the Kingroot, etc. APK's so far. Don't waste your time. Tried them all.

If our magicians here can find root, I'd love it!

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## n3r0b0l (Jul 30, 2019)

i have a similar problem, i fail to solve it


----------



## tek3195 (Jul 31, 2019)

add





n3r0b0l said:


> i have a similar problem, i fail to solve it

Click to collapse



It looks like the bootloader is locked. Run "fastboot getvar all" or better yet do "fastboot oem get-bootinfo" without the quotation marks. that will tell you if locked or not. If unlocked it may be because of security patch. I don't know if recovery is flashable or not but you can try twrp.img in this thread. If recovery flashes then you can flash boot from it. Everything in twrp.img works. USB-OTG does not work but it isn't supposed to. Put it in trying to make it work but original twrp.img I used had it uncommented. Up to you.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1JQiX5_Y35zUDi4DfZ-0ulZuSVpcMPify/view?usp=sharing


----------



## n3r0b0l (Jul 31, 2019)

not work,bootloader is locked  ,the same mistake,thanks anyway...










tried with TWRP


----------



## megaraider (Nov 21, 2019)

*Unbrick Huawei Mediapad T3 7 Wi-Fi [BG2-W09]*

My device is stuck on Huawei Mediapad logo.
It became like that for no apparent reason, just turned it on one day and it is stuck there [Image].

```
https://forum.xda-developers.com/picture.php?albumid=15861&pictureid=59511
```

Even worst it is OEM locked (bootloader locked) and FRP locked.
I should have known better before this happened…!

I do not own any JTAG box neither I can afford to buy one.
Furthermore Huawei support store charges, at least, a quarter of a new device price!
My last hope is to use a salvaged USB Memory Stick to JTAG the eMMC, but I have no clue where the needed signals are located on the circuit board.
Does anyone know?

BG2-W09 Mainboard Front Image

```
https://forum.xda-developers.com/picture.php?albumid=15861&pictureid=59505
```
BG2-W09 Mainboard Front Uncovered Image

```
https://forum.xda-developers.com/picture.php?albumid=15861&pictureid=59507
```
BG2-W09 Mainboard Back Image

```
https://forum.xda-developers.com/picture.php?albumid=15861&pictureid=59509
```

Moreover, i've tried several SP Flash Tool versions, but because the authentication file is nowhere to be found,
it immediately throws an error “S_AUTH_HANDLE_IS_NOT_READY (5000)” [Image].

```
https://forum.xda-developers.com/picture.php?albumid=15861&pictureid=59527
```

Help and other ideas are welcome, thanks.


----------



## tek3195 (Nov 21, 2019)

megaraider said:


> My device is stuck on Huawei Mediapad logo.
> It became like that for no apparent reason, just turned it on one day and it is stuck there [Image].
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you get into fastboot?

---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------

If you can get into fastboot there is a way to flash images with a locked bootloader. It only cost a few bucks and I still have twrp for it. In fact I think there's a link to twrp in this thread.

Another thought is have you tried dload with update.app from sdcard ?


----------



## megaraider (Nov 24, 2019)

tek3195 said:


> Can you get into fastboot? If you can get into fastboot there is a way to flash images with a locked bootloader. It only cost a few bucks and I still have twrp for it. In fact I think there's a link to twrp in this thread.
> 
> Another thought is have you tried dload with update.app from sdcard ?

Click to collapse



Can't get into fastboot, unfortunately. Is there any other way to flash / boot from that twrp image?
Yes i've tried to force it into update mode from the sdcard without any luck


----------



## tek3195 (Nov 25, 2019)

megaraider said:


> Can't get into fastboot, unfortunately. Is there any other way to flash / boot from that twrp image?
> Yes i've tried to force it into update mode from the sdcard without any luck

Click to collapse



Had another thought, have you tried sdcard method connected to pc? If I remember correctly I used the three buttons and immediately plugged usb in to pc which would take me straight to e-recovery. That was how I was getting to twrp when I had both recoveries on mine. From there you should be able to get to recovery or possibly be able to use adb in recovery mode. If you're on a windows machine pull up device manager so you can see what its doing. You may have to hold the buttons down for quite a good bit, it took probably between 3 ~ 5 minutes once for mine to respond. Device manager will give you an idea of what's going on and if you watch it cycle thru ports more than 10 times I wouldn't keep holding them. I said if I remember correctly which I may not have. If three buttons then plug in doesn't work try it with power and volume up plugging in immediately after pressing and holding, again 3~5 minutes. Make sure you have update.app in dload folder on sdcard. One of those firmware packages I gave you should have the update.app in it. In that package should be a bunch of documentation  you will need to run thru a translator, but one is about unbricking with both update.app and the other file that everybody always leaves out. The instructions for renaming and process for applying the two are in on of those files. If you cant find that in package let me know and I'll dig it out as I'm not sure which one it was in.


----------



## megaraider (Nov 26, 2019)

tek3195 said:


> Make sure you have update.app in dload folder on sdcard. One of those firmware packages I gave you should have the update.app in it. In that package should be a bunch of documentation  you will need to run thru a translator, but one is about unbricking with both update.app and the other file that everybody always leaves out. The instructions for renaming and process for applying the two are in on of those files. If you cant find that in package let me know and I'll dig it out as I'm not sure which one it was in.

Click to collapse



Went thru the documentation, couldn't get any other information on "_and the other file that everybody always leaves out._".
Could it be you were referring to the files located under the SDcard\dload\hw folder? (Those i've included)
Due to location, and version installed i'm using:
BG2-W09C100B009CUSTC100D001 Firmware 6.0.0 r1 EMUI4.1 05014LEW


----------



## tek3195 (Nov 26, 2019)

megaraider said:


> Went thru the documentation, couldn't get any other information on "and the other file that everybody always leaves out.".
> Could it be you were referring to the files located under the SDcard\dload\hw folder? (Those i've included)
> Due to location, and version installed i'm using:
> BG2-W09C100B009CUSTC100D001 Firmware 6.0.0 r1 EMUI4.1 05014LEW

Click to collapse



Well I don't know how I can get those files from my source of unfortunate choice. When I paid for account they didn't have their stuff encrypted or passwd protected. Now they do and you have to use their hack job extractor that you have to turn of anti-virus to use. I now have to figure a way to access all of it as winrar shows the true 11 files inside but cant open without password. EF extractor that is supposed to open it does so by giving one file, the other 10 aren't hidden anywhere I can find.  They just aren't there after extraction and winrar is not wrong because atool shows same in linux. Plus I had them at one time when I could access them anyway. They seem to have been important because one of them was for un-bricking and involved renaming the update_data_hw_region.app and the order in which you have to flash them.
    The 'and the other file that everybody always leaves out' was because I wasn't looking at it at that moment to know exact name, it is the only other file needed when using update via sdcard and I don't like guessing at file names because it can get bad rather quickly when of by 1 character.
    You have yet to tell me what your tablet is being recognized as or how it is being seen by PC. That will tell you what mode it is in which determines what options you have available in communicating with it.


----------



## megaraider (Nov 27, 2019)

tek3195 said:


> Well I don't know how I can get those files from my source of unfortunate choice. When I paid for account they didn't have their stuff encrypted or passwd protected. Now they do and you have to use their hack job extractor that you have to turn of anti-virus to use. I now have to figure a way to access all of it as winrar shows the true 11 files inside but cant open without password. EF extractor that is supposed to open it does so by giving one file, the other 10 aren't hidden anywhere I can find.  They just aren't there after extraction and winrar is not wrong because atool shows same in linux. Plus I had them at one time when I could access them anyway. They seem to have been important because one of them was for un-bricking and involved renaming the update_data_hw_region.app and the order in which you have to flash them.
> The 'and the other file that everybody always leaves out' was because I wasn't looking at it at that moment to know exact name, it is the only other file needed when using update via sdcard and I don't like guessing at file names because it can get bad rather quickly when of by 1 character.

Click to collapse



Did some digging on renaming the _update_data_hw_eu.app_ but all i could find was not Mediatek related, but rather HiSilicon or Qualcomm.
Related links:

```
[URL="https://forum.xda-developers.com/p9/how-to/huawei-p9-rollback-package-eva-l09-t3497882"]HUAWEI P9 Rollback Package (EVA-L09, from An…[/URL]
[URL="https://forum.xda-developers.com/mate-8/general/how-to-install-nxt-l29c432b560-official-t3540042/page39/page39"]How to install NXT-L29C432B560 (Official)[/URL]
[URL="https://forum.xda-developers.com/mate-8/general/guide-root-nougat-mate-8-phh-superuser-t3570898/page16"][GUIDE]FULL ROOT Nougat Mate 8[/URL]
[URL="https://forum.xda-developers.com/p9-plus/development/rom-stock-firmware-c636b130-t3414711/page12"][ROM] Huawei P9 Plus Stock Firmware Thread[/URL]
[URL="https://forum.xda-developers.com/p9/development/rom-stock-rom-eva-l19c636b168-t3419586/page42"][Warehouse] All Stock Firmware Huawei P9
[/URL]
```
Just to make sure even tried out renaming _update_data_hw_eu.app_ and place it under the 2 new locations on the SDCard, like this:

```
/dload/UPDATE.APP
/dload/hw/eu/update_data_hw_eu.app
/dload/dt/default/update_data_dt_default.app
/dload/hw/normal/update_data_hw_normal.app
```
but without any success :crying:




tek3195 said:


> You have yet to tell me what your tablet is being recognized as or how it is being seen by PC. That will tell you what mode it is in which determines what options you have available in communicating with it.

Click to collapse



Under Windows:

```
Event Type	Event Time	Device Name					Description								Device Type		Drive		V.ID	P.ID	Serial Number	Vendor Name		PName	FWRev	USB Class	USB SubClass	USB Protocol	
Plug	2019.11.27 00:48:19	Port_#0002.Hub_#0001	MediaTek USB Port						Communication	COM14		0e8d	0003					MediaTek Inc.	MT6227 phone	1.00	02		02			01	
Unplug	2019.11.27 00:48:24	Port_#0002.Hub_#0001	MediaTek USB Port						Communication	COM14		0e8d	0003					MediaTek Inc.	MT6227 phone	1.00	02		02			01	
Plug	2019.11.27 00:48:26	Port_#0002.Hub_#0001	MediaTek USB Port						Communication	COM14		0e8d	0003					MediaTek Inc.	MT6227 phone	1.00	02		02			01	
Unplug	2019.11.27 00:48:29	Port_#0002.Hub_#0001	MediaTek USB Port						Communication	COM14		0e8d	0003					MediaTek Inc.	MT6227 phone	1.00	02		02			01	
Plug	2019.11.27 00:48:30	Port_#0002.Hub_#0003	MediaTek PreLoader USB VCOM (Android)	CDC Data		COM15		0e8d	2000					MediaTek Inc.					1.00	0a		00			00	
Unplug	2019.11.27 00:48:33	Port_#0002.Hub_#0003	MediaTek PreLoader USB VCOM (Android)	CDC Data		COM15		0e8d	2000					MediaTek Inc.					1.00	0a		00			00	
Plug	2019.11.27 00:49:05	Port_#0002.Hub_#0003	Android Composite ADB Interface			Vendor Specific				0e8d	201c	0123456789ABCDEF MediaTek Inc.					0.00	ff		42			01
```

Under Linux:

```
[  467.460828] usb 2-1.2: new full-speed USB device number 9 using ehci-pci
[  467.569674] usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=0e8d, idProduct=0003, bcdDevice= 1.00
[  467.569689] usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0
[  472.104342] usb 2-1.2: USB disconnect, device number 9

[  474.628823] usb 2-1.2: new full-speed USB device number 10 using ehci-pci
[  474.737634] usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=0e8d, idProduct=0003, bcdDevice= 1.00
[  474.737648] usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0
[  477.224019] usb 2-1.2: USB disconnect, device number 10

[  478.468787] usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 11 using ehci-pci
[  478.578874] usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=0e8d, idProduct=2000, bcdDevice= 1.00
[  478.578888] usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0
[  478.578895] usb 2-1.2: Product: MT65xx Preloader
[  478.578901] usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: MediaTek
[  481.319991] usb 2-1.2: USB disconnect, device number 11

[  513.540826] usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 12 using ehci-pci
[  513.649733] usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=0e8d, idProduct=201c, bcdDevice=ff.ff
[  513.649752] usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=4
[  513.649763] usb 2-1.2: Product: MT65xx Android Phone
[  513.649773] usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: MediaTek
[  513.649782] usb 2-1.2: SerialNumber: 0123456789ABCDEF
```

Thanks.


----------



## tek3195 (Nov 27, 2019)

megaraider said:


> Did some digging on renaming the update_data_hw_eu.app but all i could find was not Mediatek related, but rather HiSilicon or Qualcomm.
> Related links:
> 
> Just to make sure even tried out renaming update_data_hw_eu.app and place it under the 2 new locations on the SDCard, like this:
> ...

Click to collapse



The only thing stopping you is that stupid phucking auth file or DA file. I don't think you have to have both to start flashing but maybe, never seen either one to try it. You wouldn't be able to use amonet without test point to short into bootrom which shows as mediatek phone mt6227. Have you looked into HCU Client & DC Phoenix. Not free but not expensive either. You can just buy server credits for what you need or best bet for me has always been 72hour license for 20 bucks. Our tablet is not on their supported list but there is a full page of exclusive dc-phoenix firmware and customization files. It can be a pain asking for help from them because if they don't know the answer they scream not supported. One of their admins told me the software they have for this device is meant for people willing to take risks and who sometimes think outside of the box. I say I'm way outside the box and explain what I'm trying to do and he said NOT SUPPORTED. If you haven't already, read functionality of hcu client and what it does for other mtk devices it will do for yours for the most part. There are some device specific things listed but what I can remember it was kinda obvious wouldn't work on ours, kinda like 4G and LTE stuff isn't gonna work on wifi-only tablet.
   DC Phoenix is what I used to flash twrp past a locked bootloader. If hcu client will do repairs you can get fastboot working and dc phoenix will flash whatever you feed it, literally whatever so can be very dangerous. I was fine with it because I know my twrp works on the device no problem. Anything else would be a total gamble. What it does is circumvents device checks and fastboot  checks, so fastboot doesn't care what you feed it, it will send and write it. The device doesn't get to say no because they've gotten around the checks it does. That's my explaination not theirs on what it does in a nutshell. It does more but that you can read if you want. To start off go to dc-unlocker to get hcu & dc phoenix and buy credits or license from them as some resellers try to increase the price. Had one telling me $40 for a $20 license and blaming it on exchange rates. Bought from dc-unlocker and exchange rate put it at $21.73 a far cry from the 40 that other cat was trying to rob me of.


----------



## megaraider (Dec 1, 2019)

tek3195 said:


> The only thing stopping you is that stupid phucking auth file or DA file. I don't think you have to have both to start flashing but maybe, never seen either one to try it.

Click to collapse



Neither do I. 
But IMO JTAG Boxs use a_ tweaked custom_ DA file only, while the auth file is needed when using SP Flash Tool.



tek3195 said:


> You wouldn't be able to use amonet without test point to short into bootrom which shows as mediatek phone mt6227.

Click to collapse



BG2-W09 test point location has not yet been revealed  



tek3195 said:


> Have you looked into HCU Client & DC Phoenix. Not free but not expensive either. You can just buy server credits for what you need or best bet for me has always been 72 hour license for 20 bucks. Our tablet is not on their supported list but there is a full page of exclusive dc-phoenix firmware and customization files. [...]

Click to collapse



It's a good choice and price.
But since an used one, in almost mint condition, is sold around 60 to 70 euros it doesn't pay off,
unless i also need to unbrick / unlock other devices.
Therefore, for the time being I'm going to leave this option on hold.


----------



## tek3195 (Dec 3, 2019)

megaraider said:


> Neither do I.
> But IMO JTAG Boxs use a tweaked custom DA file only, while the auth file is needed when using SP Flash Tool.
> Yeah furious gold definately uses some kind of tweaked proprietary file.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



    Yeah, 20 is a bit much for one repair on a tablet of this caliber. I had a few things I was trying with a couple other tablets and was able to sneak mine in with them. It says only one device but I was able to do three.


----------



## Haroun (Dec 12, 2019)

Is there a way to downgrade BG2-U01C199 to Android 6? Which build should I dload?


----------



## tek3195 (Dec 16, 2019)

Kdachraf said:


> Is there a way to downgrade BG2-U01C199 to Android 6? Which build should I dload?

Click to collapse



 I looked at easy-firmware and they didn't have any marshmallow firmware. Did the U01 come with Android 6.0 or did it launch with 7.0 ?

Edit: I just looked a few places at specs and all show it launching with Android 7.0 unless I missed something. You can't go down in OS version unless it were a custom ROM. Keep in mind that the 6.0 firmware for bg2-w09 will NOT work on bg2-u01. Don't try it as they are completely different soc's and hardware.


----------



## Haroun (Dec 16, 2019)

tek3195 said:


> I looked at easy-firmware and they didn't have any marshmallow firmware. Did the U01 come with Android 6.0 or did it launch with 7.0 ?
> 
> Edit: I just looked a few places at specs and all show it launching with Android 7.0 unless I missed something. You can't go down in OS version unless it were a custom ROM. Keep in mind that the 6.0 firmware for bg2-w09 will NOT work on bg2-u01. Don't try it as they are completely different soc's and hardware.

Click to collapse



It came with Android 6
The Android 7 update made performance worst that's why I want to rollback to marshmallow.

Envoyé de mon ALP-L29 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## tek3195 (Dec 16, 2019)

Kdachraf said:


> It came with Android 6
> The Android 7 update made performance worst that's why I want to rollback to marshmallow.
> 
> Envoyé de mon ALP-L29 en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's odd I couldn't find anything for it with 6.0. I didn't look a real long time either though. Guess not much demand for going back a version, but know what you mean. I have a couple that I won't update cuz I don't like their performance if upgraded. If you find 6.0 firmware grab it, not looking like you will have a lot of options to choose from.

edit: Actually quite a few to choose from here https://huaweiflash.com/how-to-flash-huawei-mediapad-t3-7-0-stock-firmware-all-firmwares/  good luck.


----------



## rjbanicl (Jul 9, 2020)

hi, wanted to try things out. I've extracted the boot.img in unpdate.app .... now my problem is I don't know how to make the tablet work on adb. hehe. anyone willing to teach me step by step how to install the drivers? Was planning to unlock the bootloader first then patch the boot.img in magisk and then flash it on the tab.


----------



## tek3195 (Aug 1, 2020)

rjbanicl said:


> hi, wanted to try things out. I've extracted the boot.img in unpdate.app .... now my problem is I don't know how to make the tablet work on adb. hehe. anyone willing to teach me step by step how to install the drivers? Was planning to unlock the bootloader first then patch the boot.img in magisk and then flash it on the tab.

Click to collapse



Just install HiSuite and it will take care of drivers. Or it used to anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 11009243 (Aug 5, 2020)

*Unlock the bootloader BG2-W09*



megaraider said:


> Neither do I.
> But IMO JTAG Boxs use a_ tweaked custom_ DA file only, while the auth file is needed when using SP Flash Tool.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Someone already found a way to unlock the bootloader in version BG2-W09


----------



## dorpmuller (Jul 27, 2017)

Hello folks,

Bought a Mediapad T3 7 from Walmart recently. Has anyone found root yet?  I tried all of the Kingroot, etc. APK's so far. Don't waste your time. Tried them all.

If our magicians here can find root, I'd love it!

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## Isrgish (Aug 12, 2020)

jhoanp2711 said:


> Someone already found a way to unlock the bootloader in version BG2-W09

Click to collapse



Are you "saying" someone found a way, or are you "asking" if someone found a way? I'm still looking for a way to unlock.

Thank You,
Isr


----------



## Lucky345 (Mar 21, 2021)

tek3195 said:


> Try going to Magisk archives and use 14.0 when the install toast pops up select release notes and you will be able to find it. flash the patched_boot.img from 14.0 then upgrade through Magisk manager to 16.4 Beta. 16.0stable doesn't work on mine. you have to select beta in settings then dowload zip only. When downloaded go to Modules (it will be empty) and hit the yellow plus sign and navigate to your Magisk Manager folder. Select the 16.4 .img file and watch it go.  you have root access and the manager to control superuser permissions but modules fail. 95% of root apps I have tried work and you can also install Xposed from this point with Unity Xposed Installer flashed through Magisk Mgr. Been using it this way since 13.1, nowhere close to perfect but alot better than what we had to start with. Make sure to have UPDATE.APP in dload folder on sdcard. You need to get the one for BG2-W09C128B023(988MB top or bottom doesn't matter) from F.F. app and just use direct download(no proxy). Good Luck.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Lucky345 (Mar 21, 2021)

hello, am new to this awsome site with brilliant and smart people.
i have huawei Mediapad T3 7 and i would  like someone to teach me how to unlock bootloader and root it.    lucky j


----------



## tek3195 (Mar 21, 2021)

Lucky345 said:


> hello, am new to this awsome site with brilliant and smart people.
> i have huawei Mediapad T3 7 and i would  like someone to teach me how to unlock bootloader and root it.    lucky j

Click to collapse



Never found a way to unlock bootloader after they stopped the service. That's been a while now maybe there is a way, I don't know. I did get twrp installed on one and rooted with locked bootloader but don't think that method is doable any more.


----------



## Okom1 (Mar 22, 2021)

Lucky345 said:


> hello, am new to this awsome site with brilliant and smart people.
> i have huawei Mediapad T3 7 and i would  like someone to teach me how to unlock bootloader and root it.    lucky j

Click to collapse





Okom1 said:


> Huawei stopped giving out bootloader unlock codes on devices that were put out to market on 24th of May 2018 OR on 22th of July for devices put out to market before 24th of May 2018. So if you didn't get a bootloader unlock code before the date, then there is no way atleast that I know of to root your Huawei device. Sorry.

Click to collapse



This


----------



## tek3195 (Mar 22, 2021)

Okom1 said:


> This

Click to collapse



Oddly enough SigmaKey Huawei Edition still does not have a solution to unlock that bootloader. I own a SigmaKey and have gotten a pile of huawei unlock codes with it, but still no solution for that one.


----------



## Lucky345 (Apr 1, 2021)

Okom1 said:


> This

Click to collapse



Thanks so much for your help and your reply.. really appreciate it lucky j grand Cayman islands.


----------



## Lucky345 (Apr 1, 2021)

tek3195 said:


> Oddly enough SigmaKey Huawei Edition still does not have a solution to unlock that bootloader. I own a SigmaKey and have gotten a pile of huawei unlock codes with it, but still no solution for that one.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply really appreciate ya man respect. grand Cayman  Islands


----------

